# OH! Please NO!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I got a call this morning from a teenager about a baby pigeon that was cat caught. Being a teenager, she wasn't able to get the bird to me, so I went at lunch to get the bird. YIKES! It's a tiny, little Mourning Dove baby .. 3 days old max!

Please, please, please don't let the Mo Do's be doing late season clutches here in So Cal!

The sparrows already double clutched, and I don't think I have it in me to do another round of Mo Do's .. they are prolific, and to get them transported and such is really an undertaking.

Pics tomorrow .. then the baby will be on the way to a permitted facility.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what you get for living in an area where the weather is so gorgeous. No half intelligent Dove would even be THINKING about having another clutch here. Not with Autumn coming on. Guess you'll be busy for a while. Hope the baby is alright. Am anxious to see pictures. LOL.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Jay! Baby is fine and well fed and warm and comfy for tonight .. I just DON'T want to be getting Mo Do calls until Christmas!  It's a most darling little thing, and I promise pics tomorrow!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, I'll be waiting to see the pics. No rest for the weary!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well sheesh Terry, with this crazy weather up around 100 it's no wonder they think it's a good breeding time.  Hopefully it's just a singular event and they don't start pouring in!


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello Terry,
Does being "cat caught" mean that the baby was caught by a cat??!! and it survived?! A three days old baby!! Sorry but I'm mystified. Thanks. Gladys


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hope you are right, MJ!

Gladys, yes .. cat caught meaning that a cat attacked the baby. Actually the cat climbed the small tree where the nest was located, knocked it down, had killed the second baby, and was carrying this one off by the time the people saw what was happening.

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awww, poor poor baby, grrr i'm hating people that let thier cats out to terrorize birds, not safe for the cat and not safe for wildlife they are not native predators to our country.
i have heard that mo do's can breed all year even in the coldler states, my last babies of the season last fall were mo do's and it was mid october when i got them and they were teeny.
i just love them though, i have 3 in pre-release right now, hoping for good weather this weekend so they can fly free finally


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Sep09










Terry


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

he is a little sweetheart!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a cute little guy. What a way to start ot life.


----------



## rigby_321 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dawwwwwwww!!! so cute! 

Terry if you need help with transport (or anything) give me a call 

on this bird or others...

Cell - 714-606-0185 
home - 714-956-1945

Jen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

rigby_321 said:


> Dawwwwwwww!!! so cute!
> 
> Terry if you need help with transport (or anything) give me a call
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jen! Don't be surprised if you hear from me one of these days soon!  I sometimes have elderly people or youngsters trying to help a bird, and since they can't/don't drive, it's a problem. Transport help .. heck .. any help is always welcome! 

Terry


----------

